# Wireless Cable Release Won't Work - HELP!?!



## Doc Robinson (Jan 2, 2011)

I bought the FFN3-RX cable release for my Nikon D3100.  It came with the RFN3-TX remote trigger.

Two days ago, it worked fine.  Today, it won't initiate focus (like when pressing the shutter release half-way down).  However, the button on both the cable release and the remote trigger will release the shutter if I hold the actual shutter release on the camera half-way down.

I paid $50 for this thing on Amazon...I can't find a manufacturer, user manual, anything online...I was thinking it had to do with some camera setting but I have reset everything and nothing is working.

Any suggestions?


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't find the items on Amazon (or online) without more information. Those don't look like Nikon model numbers.

In all honesty, the most likely issue is user error.

Make sure the auto focus switch on the lens is still in the A position.

Make sure the shutter is still configured for remote release.


----------

